# Farleigh Down Stone Quarry (Browns Folly Mine) - July 2012



## cunningcorgi (Aug 1, 2012)

*HISTORY*

Browns Folly Mine is a Bath Stone quarry which was originally part of Monkton Farleigh Mine however when the War Department converted part of the quarry in to an ammunitions store they separated part of the quarry which is the area now known as Browns Folly.

Closed in the 1930's, Browns Folly Mine is an SSSI (Special Site of Scientific Interest) because of its national importance for hibernating and roosting bats. Browns also referrers to the nature reserve above the quarry and to Browns Folly Tower, an area that is controlled by Avon Wildlife Trust who alarmingly refer to the quarry and its environs as 'caves'. 

*THE VISIT*

Visited with wonkycows.

1. Top of Front Passage, looking towards the infilled entrance




2. Truck remains




3. Loading bay 1




4. Front Passage props




5. Junction, Front Passage




6. Stables




7. Cart Track Passage




8. Devils Chamber




9. Death Throne




10. Crane




11. Top of Middle Passage




12. Middle Passage




13. Clapham Passage




14. Troughs




15. Approaching the junction




16. Clapham Junction




17. Pit Prop Chamber




18. Railway Passage Junction




19. Square Well




20. Ferret Hole




21. Plastic Ferrets




22. Graffiti




23. Infilled entrance 




24. Loading bay 2




25. Heading




Thanks for looking.


----------



## freespirits (Aug 2, 2012)

great piece of history ,,great pics ,,i have just been reading up on these places and it makes for good reading


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Really good photos.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 2, 2012)

Always nice to see stuff from here.I lived in Farleigh for 12 years and spent many happy hours down t' hole.Nice to see the place where Shaker Brown kept his ferrets again,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2012)

Blimey! Look at all those extinct anumals that live down there even now!!!


----------

